# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] De l'eau barman.

## b0b0

Un jour fort lointain, un homme barbu s'approcha de moi. Il posa son épaule sur ma main et me dit : 'yoh mec tu peux maintenant poster dans Peepshow'
 C'est en me baladant sur le site que je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas encore joui de ce privilège.
 Je vais le faire à ma façon, c'est à dire en postant plusieurs liens.
 Par exemple, vous connaissez tous ,  le big boss des USA où l'eau a laissé sa  place à coca-cola. Et bien après avoir parlé assez souvent de son chien ou même de sa famille , il est venu le temps de vous parler de son chat. Bon en fait il a pas de chat mais je devais caser le mot  dans ma news.
 Tiens je voulais aussi vous parlez de ça et de ça mais j'ai pas le temps.

 C'est tout.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## francou008

Hahaha, n'imp  :^_^: . Langostyle. Mais dommage pour les fautes d'ortoguraf llol.

----------


## zabuza

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces photos au taqué space pour ne pas dire mémorable.
Celle là je suis fan

----------


## Nyny

Pas évidement de poser son épaule sur une main.  ::O:

----------


## ERISS

Ce week-end ils ont oublié bobo dans la rédac, tout seul enfermé, et voilà il nous abuse d'une news pourrie.
'spèce de news du dimanche! Remboursez!

----------


## Ouaflechien

J'ai cru l'espace d'un instant qu'il y avait une news du dimanche.

----------


## Detox

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces photos au taqué space pour ne pas dire mémorable.
> Celle là je suis fan
> http://media.peopleofwalmart.com/wp-...09/09/2221.jpg


Y'a du lourd  :^_^:

----------


## b0b0

:Cigare:  C'est la best news.

----------


## Lt Anderson

J'ai cru l'espace d'un instant qu'il existait un b0b0...  ::ninja::

----------


## b0b0

> Pas évidement de poser son épaule sur une main.


 :B): Je te montrerais.

----------


## bigxtra

> Et bien après avoir parlé assez souvent de son chien


Ça devient malsain les news chez CPC  :tired:  Sans parler de la page avec le chat qui a un bouton cousu sur la gueule. J'ai rien compris à l'histoire étant donné que mon néerlandais est un peu rouillé, mais j'ai failli vomir. Merci b0b0.

----------


## b0b0

> Ça devient malsain les news chez CPC  Sans parler de la page avec le chat qui a un bouton cousu sur la gueule. J'ai rien compris à l'histoire étant donné que mon néerlandais est un peu rouillé, mais j'ai failli vomir. Merci b0b0.


 ::ninja::  J'ai pas compris non plus.

Mais après googlelage, le chat aurait survécu à 13 balles.

Dont plusieurs dans la tête.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Mais pourquoi le bouton ? Un effet de style ?

----------


## b0b0

> Mais pourquoi le bouton ? Un effet de style ?


Ca par contre je me pose la question depuis tout à l'heure  :tired:

----------


## gun

C'est plus la "au bars mania" en ce moment, alcooliques  :tired:

----------


## IZERA_WarheaD

Http://softish POINT nu/ ATTENTION IL Y A UN VIRUS SUR VOTRE ORDINATEUR !


Oh le beau Trojan ... Merci b0b0 !

----------


## Detox

Fake.

----------


## b0b0

> Http://softish POINT nu/ ATTENTION IL Y A UN VIRUS SUR VOTRE ORDINATEUR !
> 
> 
> Oh le beau Trojan ... Merci b0b0 !


Mais de rien. Sinon plus sérieusement ça vient de chez toi.

Edit : On me signal qu'en virant la fin de l'adresse, donc en la modifiant il y'a en effet une alerte.
 :tired:

----------


## gripoil

Rien compris.

----------


## Raphyo

" L'âne "

----------


## gripoil

> " L'âne "


Ok j'vais le dire autrement. 

C'était plus drôle quand c'était George.  ::ninja::

----------


## Raphyo

Bush?

----------


## Sk-flown

> J'ai pas compris non plus.
> 
> Mais après googlelage, le chat aurait survécu à 13 balles.
> 
> Dont plusieurs dans la tête.


13 balles?!?

Non mais c'est quoi ce chat, un mafieux, un yakucha?

----------


## Lapinaute

Vu la radio c'est du petit-plomb genre carabine ou pistolet à air comprimé. C'est pas passer loin de la noisette qui lui sert de cerveau, il a eu du bol dans son malheur.
La bouille des mioches sur la photo ... J'ai quelques soupçons. Le bouton devrait sauter avec les points.

----------


## goutbulgare

> Chat survit 13 Balls
> 
> Pour Smokey recul, il est 13 un certain nombre de chance. La compagnie australienne a frappé par plusieurs balles dans la tête. Le vétérinaire eux ne savait tout faire pour les poissons.
> 
> Les neuf années vieil animal a été abattu par des inconnus en dehors d'un canon à air. Finalement, Smokey achoppement et saignant abondamment à trouver sa propre maison.



Hahaha google trad!

----------


## gripoil

> Bush?


Sable  :<_<:

----------


## gros_bidule

Alors c'est donc ça la rubrique Peepshow ?
Une seule news ça ira hein, c'est s'il nous en pond plusieurs qu'il y aura des problèmes.

----------


## Loopkiller01

"il est 13 un certain"
Ahah même Google trad' fait des vannes moisies !  :;):

----------


## tiotr

Je me surprends a frapper un mec une dizaine de fois avec un poisson le sourire aux lèvres, merci b0b0 ^^
Ah et le wallmart c'est énorme ^^

----------


## Higgins

People of Walmart c'est de la joie en barre.

----------


## Gregouze

Tiens, un nouveau. Bienvenu sur le forum b0b0.

----------


## half

Bobo pense a mettre des tags dans tes news stp

----------


## b0b0

> Bobo pense a mettre des tags dans tes news stp


 ::o: D'accord.

----------


## le connaisseur du jeu

Le people of wall mart comment ça sent l'Amérique profonde ce truc, j'avais l'impression d'y être :Emo:

----------


## crstrisma

Merci pour le partage. Il est grand

----------


## Akajouman

> Je me surprends a frapper un mec une dizaine de fois avec un poisson le sourire aux lèvres, merci b0b0 ^^
> Ah et le wallmart c'est énorme ^^


Moi je l'ai fait pendant 15 minutes... Je dois vraiment pas bien être fini...  ::|:

----------

